# 3 B&Ws:  Digital, 35mm and 120mm



## maddkid53 (Nov 13, 2009)

that one is the digital one.  Shot with a Canon Rebel XS.






that one is the 35mm.  Shot with a Canon Rebel 2000






that one is the 120mm.  Shot with a Yashica-A.


What do you think about each one?


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 13, 2009)

They are definitely big enough.


----------



## lmchelaru (Nov 25, 2009)

In the first one, I would probably move in a little closer to the musicians. And I'm not too fond of the pole and the bridge (or whatever it is) on the left. Maybe if you took a few steps to the left to get that out of the way.

I really like the second one. It's a strong subject and brings out a lot of emotion in the viewer. There's not much I would change about the shot. I think the fact that it's film also adds a lot to the shot.

I really like the third one too. I have a thing for medium-format cameras.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2009)

I got tired of waiting for your huge images to load.

Read this sticky: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html

and this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-gallery/183599-notice-image-sizes-forum.html


----------

